# Teichwanne oder Teichfolie für Ahnungslose



## sagesse (15. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Wassermenschen,

nun hat es mich doch gepackt: Ich möchte nach unserem niedlichen Balkonteich (die Pflanzen sind bereits recht fröhlich) einen Mini-Gartenteich anlegen.

Der Garten gehört nicht mir allein, ich muss also bei der Grösse Kompromisse machen. Dabei dachte ich an etwas über 1m x über 2m Aussenmaße mit verhältnismässig großer Sumpfzone und nicht sehr oder nur auf einer Seite steil abfallenden Wänden, d.h. der Teich wird wohl nicht sehr tief, vielleicht nur 50 bis 60 cm höchstens?, aber in der Mitte sollte eine kleine Seerose zufrieden sein. Der Teich hätte im Sommer den halben Tag Sonne, im Winter sehr wenig.
Unser Pfützchen sollte sich nach liebevoller Bepflanzung mit einheimischem Kraut möglichst unkompliziert und naturnah entwickeln. Fische sollen nicht rein, meine Katze kriegt Fertigfutter.

Neben 1000 anderen Fragen (wie ich bereits anderswo schrieb, habe ich keine Ahnung, bin aber lernfähig und mein Daumen ist recht grün):

- Könnt ihr eine Fertigwanne empfehlen (vielleicht eine konkrete Firma oder ist das zuviel Werbung?) , die eine schöne Sumpfzone relativ zur Größe hat? Bei  meiner Internetsuche fand ich, dass viele sehr steil sind, sicher damit sie eine möglichst große tiefere Zone hinkriegen.
- Wo kann ich mich in Berlin und naher Umgebung möglichst gut beraten lassen und kaufe nicht zu teuer?
- Ich traue mich nicht an einen Folienteich heran, der erscheint mir für Anfänger doch als Überforderung - ist das so? Gibt es vielleicht Bauanleitungen für Idioten und Vorschläge für ein Profil im Schnittbild?
- Welche Teichart ist mechanisch robuster, wenn Kinder z. B. pubertätsbedingt reinfallen....
- Bleibt so ein Teichlein überhaupt im Gleichgewicht oder braucht er Technik?
- Gibt es eine Mückeninvasion ohne Fische, muss das Wasser bewegt, gepumpt, gesprudelt werden?

Vielen Dank im voraus

Gruß Doro


----------



## Kolja (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichwanne oder Teichfolie für Ahnungslose*

Hallo Doro,

erstmal herzlich Willkommen hier. 

Ich hatte bisher ein Fertigbecken ca. 400 l. Da muss ich sagen, es macht weder Spaß es einzubauen noch es hinterher wie kürzlich für meine Erweiterung wieder auszubauen. Durch die vorgegebene Form muss man doch ein ziemlich exates Loch graben und die Zwischenräume mit Sand stopfen und einschlämmen.

Ich baue jetzt mit Folie und das macht richtig Spaß, weil ich alles frei formen kann. Mein Teich wird auch nicht sehr groß (ich schätze ca. 1200 l, die Wasseruhr wird es zeigen) und ich komme auf eine Tiefe von 70 cm. Die Wände sind an drei Seiten recht steil aber ich habe noch Sumpfzonen und zwei Stufen unterbekommen. sieh mal  
hier

Auch ich hoffe, dass die Tiefe reicht, bin jedoch ganz zuversichtlich, da selbst in dem Fertigbecken mit ca. 50 cm Tiefe Köcherfliegenlarven und anderes den Winter überlebt hat.

Sicher vor pubertierenden Kindern und anderen Unholden  kann ein Folienteich z.B. durch eine zusätzliche drüberliegende Verbundmatte und eine Vermörtelung. Auch hierzu findest Du eine Beiträge hier.

Genaue Informationen zum Teichbau findest Du z.B. hier unter den Fachbeträgen

Viel Spaß beim Lesen und Bauen

PS: noch was, auch ich teile den Garten mit anderen und die Wasserfläche sollte nicht zu groß werden. Ich baue aber jetzt einen Ufergraben, der mit blühenden Stauden besetzt werden kann und die Fläche noch etwas erweitert.


----------



## Nymphaion (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichwanne oder Teichfolie für Ahnungslose*

Hallo Doro,

ich finde Folienteich auch die einfachere Lösung. Wenn Du ein starres Becken wirklich gut einbauen willst, dann musst Du ein exaktes Negativabbild davon im Boden ausheben - eine ziemlich schwierige Angelegenheit. Machst Du das nicht, dann hast Du Hohlräume unter dem Becken und mit Pech bricht dann sogar das Becken unter dem Wasserdruck. Ausserdem gibt es meines Wissens keine starren Becken mit großer Sumpfzone. Mit Folie kannst Du alles so gestalten, wie Du es haben möchtest und die Folie passt sich automatisch Deiner Teichgrube an. Schwierig kann nur das Verkleben oder Verschweißen der Folie sein. Bei der Größe von Deinen geplanten Teich kannst Du aber mit einem Stück fertige Folie arbeiten, ohne alles Kleben und Schweißen.

Die Kinder und der Teich ... Also eigentlich fallen nur sehr sehr vorpubertäre Kinder ins Wasser. Mit Beginn der Pubertät haben sie dann andere Probleme und Interessen.


----------



## sagesse (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichwanne oder Teichfolie für Ahnungslose*

Velen Dank, Andrea und Werner,

was Ihr zum Folienteichbau sagt, klingt ermutigend.

Aber mal ehrlich: Ist die körperliche Arbeit für eine mittelkräftige Frau und einen 14-Jährigen, Ausheben und Folie verlegen, Aushub wegschaffen, überhaupt zu schaffen oder sollten wir besser Hilfe engagieren? Hilfe schadet nie, aber BRAUCHEN wir welche bei etwas über 1000 l?
Ich habe gehört, dass Kautschukfolie wegen der gößeren Elastizität leichter zu verlegen wäre. Hat diese Folie aber vielleicht Nachteile in Bezug auf Festigkeit und Lebensdauer, ich weiss, dass sie teurer ist?
Gibt es bei Folien von verschiedenen Herstellern bei gleicher Dicke eigentlich wesentliche Qualitätsunterschiede?

Gruß Doro


----------



## Eugen (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichwanne oder Teichfolie für Ahnungslose*

Hallo Doro,

das Ausheben muß ja auch bei einem Fertigbecken sein.
Noch dazu viel genauer.
Ob ihr zwei das schafft  
Unser damals 9jähriger Nachbarsjunge hat es zusammen mit seinem Schulfreund jedenfalls geschafft. 
Warum also solltet ihr es nicht packen.

Nimm eine 1,5 mm Baumarktfolie, drunter ein 400er Vlies. ( 1mm tuts wahrscheinlich auch )
Beides ist sowohl von einer mittelkräftigen Frau, als auch von einem 14 jährigen Buben zu händeln.
Das Verlegen ist nicht schwer,wenn du in das Teichprofil nicht zu viele Ecken und Kanten einbaust.
Falten hast du immer, die aber unter dem Teichsubstrat verschwinden.

Die teure Kautschukfolie ist auch nicht so viel einfacher zu verlegen.

Und wegen der Haltbarkeit:
Ich habe in meinem kleinen Teich seit 8 Jahren eine billige 1mm Baumarktfolie und steige da mehrmals jährlich drauf rum.
Soll ja auch nicht für die Ewigkeit halten.
Wenn dich der Teichvirus mal erwischt hat, wirst du spätestens in 5 Jahren umbauen oder vergrößern.


----------



## Christine (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichwanne oder Teichfolie für Ahnungslose*

Liebe Doro,

also ich hab ja beides - Wanne und Folie. Folie war eindeutig leichter zu verlegen. 1 mm aus dem Baumarkt reicht völlig, aber auf das Vlies drunter würde ich nicht verzichten. Insbesondere achte gut auf aus dem Erdreich schauende Steine und Wurzel. Die solltest Du gründlich entfernen. 

Buddeln mußt Du so oder so, aber wenn man sich ein paar Tage Zeit nimmt und einen fleißigen Junior-Helfer hat, geht das. Ich hab es auch das letzte Mal allein gemacht. Dann nimmt man halt ein wenig weniger Erde auf die Schippe.

Achso: Und besser erst buddeln, dann Folie kaufen. Denn wenn man grad so schön in Fahrt ist, schaufelt man schon mal mehr als ursprünglich geplant...

Und auch wenn es schwerfällt, so lange zu warten: Je wärmer es ist, desto besser verlegt sich die Folie. Und im Falle eines Falles läßt sich PVC besser flicken als PE...


----------



## Kolja (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teichwanne oder Teichfolie für Ahnungslose*

Hallo Doro,

nur Mut. Ich bin ja auch eine "mittelkräftige Frau" und habe es geschafft. Ich finde es macht Spaß die eigene Form zuentwickeln und gehe jeden Tag, an dem ich im Garten etwas gemacht habe hochzufrieden nach oben. Es muss doch auch nicht alles in einem Tag fertig werden, oder? Buddel doch in Deinem Tempo und so wie du Lust dazu hast.


----------

